# Power Fc OLED Commander



## tom_glanza (Mar 2, 2006)

Has anyone got a OLED commander they want to part with? The backlight has gone on mine and so you cant see it anymore

Id rather the newer OLED type as this is what was on the car. 


Kind regards


----------



## john29 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi, we can repair/replace the OLED with the newest version of OLED so it will last 20k to 50k hours depending from brightness, see FC-HAKO - Repair Services

John


----------

